# Mac Baren Pipe Cleaner Pouch



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This thingie: MacBaren Leather Pipe Cleaner Storage Case

Does anybody here use one? If so, is it put together pretty well? I'm getting tired of shoving my BJ Longs' into a dilapidated old Dill's sleeve...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Mason Jar on the desk seems to work fine for me however I would like to upgrade to an old beerstein someday. The pouch seems too small and might work great for a travel variety.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Kind of looks like an eyeglass case. I just put all my cleaning stuff in a cigar box.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I just have a large coffee mug on the table full of pipe cleaners of various kinds, mainly plain ones. If I'm going out with my pipe, I just fold five or six and put them in the tobacco pouch. My roll-up has two pockets, one for tobacco and the other to hold the pipe and stem and pipe cleaners. (I always take the stem out of my pipe when I'm carrying it so it won't be so easily broken.)


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I think he's asking from an "out and about" perspective. 

I know I would love one! Bent cleaners are more than a minor nuisance when the only place I have is my coat or pants pocket.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a case like a roll up pouch with a zippered pocket that theoretically holds 4 pipes (4 loops inside). That would be awkward, but 2 pipes and 1 loop each of fuzzy and bristle cleaners fit inside fine. Convenient for dragging around, and holds enough I refill it once or twice a week.
At home I just have an old wooden box full of about 500 cleaners of various makes and lengths, I hate running out.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

From the title I thought this was going to be some kind of new pipe cleaning gizmo.

I just keep pipe cleaners stored in my desk, my car, at home in a few places in the original bundle.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the Mac B would be fine but you might want to check this out:

Available Pipe Bags

Scroll a little more than halfway down the page and check out his pipe cleaner holder. It's a few more bucks ($20 for 1, $35 for 2) but he is known for very high quality leather pipe accessories. I've been tempted to pick up his walkabout sock for taking my pipes out and about.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

If you don't care about aesthetics a used cigar tube/tubo or a herf tube would work. It's adjustable and cheap!

Herf Tube Black Cigar Tube - Cigar Solutions, Inc



indigosmoke said:


> I think the Mac B would be fine but you might want to check this out:
> 
> Available Pipe Bags
> 
> Scroll a little more than halfway down the page and check out his pipe cleaner holder. It's a few more bucks ($20 for 1, $35 for 2) but he is known for very high quality leather pipe accessories. I've been tempted to pick up his walkabout sock for taking my pipes out and about.


Wow, this guy makes some great stuff! thanks for the link John.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link, John; I remember Ultramag mentioning these, but I couldn't find the thread!

The mason jar, beer stein, etc. solutions won't work for me, guys; I'd come home from work and find pipe cleaners everywhere, and two cats trying to look innocent...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> The mason jar, beer stein, etc. solutions won't work for me, guys; I'd come home from work and find pipe cleaners everywhere, and two cats trying to look innocent...


Now I'm getting paranoid. I have four cats.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought about breaking them from it by giving them a pack of Ream 'n' Kleans, but they'd just drag them into the bed while I was sleeping.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I think McCranies sends out a vinyl pipe cleaner holder with each order


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have 2 of them (not sure if they're MacBaren) and they work exactly as you's expect to keep the pipe cleaners organized and straight. They are useful for the car, when traveling or trips to the backyard.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

When going out for a few hours I'll tuck a couple in the inside of my hat band. Works dandy.:cowboyic9:


----------

